# Sichere Abschaltung an Festo Ventilinsel



## Sinix (18 April 2019)

Hallo liebe Forumgemeinde,

trotz Durchsicht zahlreicher Dokumente finde ich keine zufriedenstellendes Ergebnis für folgende Konstellation:

In einer Maschine werden Teile manuell eingelegt und entnommen.
Die Teile werden mit pneumatischen Zylindern gespannt.
Die Überwachungseinrichtung für den Gefahrbereich ist ein Sicherheitslichtgitter.

Bei einem Plr = c reicht es aus die Lastspannung an der Ventilinsel (US2) analog dem Bild im Anhang abzuschalten?
Oder muss ein zusätzliches Steuerventil vor der Ventilinsel entlüften?

Danke im vorraus für eure Antworten.

Gruß Sinix


----------



## Larry Laffer (18 April 2019)

Hallo,
ich hatte das in der Vergangenheit immer so gehandhabt (weil mir das mir "nur der Lastspannung" bei den Ventilinseln, egal welches Fabrikat, zu windig war), dass ich die Luft sicher abgeschaltet hatte (weil für mich Primär-Energieträger) - also mit einem entsprechendem, dafür gedachten, Ventil (redundant).

Gruß
Larry


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (18 April 2019)

Larry Laffer schrieb:


> Hallo,
> ich hatte das in der Vergangenheit immer so gehandhabt (weil mir das mir "nur der Lastspannung" bei den Ventilinseln, egal welches Fabrikat, zu windig war), dass ich die Luft sicher abgeschaltet hatte (weil für mich Primär-Energieträger) - also mit einem entsprechendem, dafür gedachten, Ventil (redundant).
> 
> Gruß
> Larry



Wir handhaben es genau so, wenn einer in die Anlage reinsteigt und man schaltet nur die Lastspannung weg, besteht ja immer noch die Möglichkeit, das jemand
die Pneumatikventile manuell betätigt ( geht ja bei den meißten Ventilen z.B. mit einem Schraubenzieher )


----------



## Plan_B (18 April 2019)

Was willst Du denn erreichen?
Ein Not-Stop muss alle gefahrbringenden Bewegungen stoppen. Zweifelsohne ergeben sich diese im Bereich der Pneumatik. Das Wegschalten der Steuerspannung an der Ventilinsel bringt alle federrückgestellten Ventile in Grundstellung - Du löst also unter Umstäänden dadurch erst die gefährlichen Bewegungen aus.
Auf der anderen Seite können pneumatisch hochgehaltene Teile durch das sture Wegschalten und Entlüften herunterfallen/sich nach unten bewegen.

Folglich sind oft meherere Strategien erforderlich je nach Anwendung:
- Sicherheitsluftventil mit Entlüftung
- Einsatz von 5/3-Wegeventilen mit Mittelstellung gesperrt oder gedrosselt verbunden um oben gehaltene Teile festzuhalten oder langsam abzulassen.

Die 5/3 Wegeventile erfordern wieder eine Betrachtung der manuellen Entsperrung um evtl. eingeklemmte Körperteile freizubekommen .

Fakt ist: Die Druckluft als Energielieferant darf bei der Sicherheitsbetrachtung nicht ignoriert werden. Hier gehören alle Arten von Energielieferant und gespeicherter Energie rein.

@Delta
Die manuelle Betätigung ist auch beim Entlüftungsventil in der Regel möglich. Das würde ich nicht überbewerten, denn das ist in jedem Fall eine bewusste Handlung. Du musst die Maschine ja nicht gegen vorsätzliche Fehlbedieneungen schützen. Manipulationsschutz greift hier nur bedingt - bezieht sich ja nur auf die Sicherheitskomponenten.


----------



## Tommi (18 April 2019)

zur Info:

https://www.festo.com/cms/de_de/15904.htm


----------



## Safety (20 April 2019)

Hallo, wie die Kollegen schon geschrieben haben, ist zu erst für jeden Zylinder eine Risikobeurteilung mit Sicherheitskonzept zu erstellen.
  Darin muss man dann festlegen welche Sicherheitsfunktion die Ventile mit der ganzen Schaltung erfüllen sollen.
  Anhalten, Entlüften, Reversieren, verhindern des unerwarteten Anlaufens…..
  Dabei sind auch alle Betriebsarten zu berücksichtigen (Einrichten). 
  Wie geht man mit vertikalen Achsen um?
  Noch eine Anmerkung, man muss bei Festo anfragen ob die Abschaltung der Lastpannungsversorgung ausreichend ist, dann bekommt man von denen ein Zertifikat. 
  Das Ganze geht auch über Profisafe mit einer entsprechenden Baugruppe von Festo. 
  Entlüften erscheint oft am einfachsten, ist aber nicht für alle Funktionen geeignet besonders wenn man Bauteile in Position halten muss.


----------



## Safety (20 April 2019)

Noch eine Anmerkung, bei den von mir betreuten Projekten musste man laut Festo immer 24V und 0V abschalten.


----------



## Blockmove (21 April 2019)

Safety schrieb:


> Noch eine Anmerkung, bei den von mir betreuten Projekten musste man laut Festo immer 24V und 0V abschalten.


Für die Inseln mit CPX gibt es dafür Profisafe-Abschaltmodul.

Gruß
Blockmove


----------



## Safety (21 April 2019)

Hallo Blockmove, das hatte ich damit gemeint:


> Das Ganze geht auch über Profisafe mit einer entsprechenden Baugruppe von Festo.


----------



## Sinix (23 April 2019)

Hallo und danke @all für die aussagekräftigen Beiträge,




Larry Laffer schrieb:


> ...weil mir das mir "nur der Lastspannung" bei den Ventilinseln, egal  welches Fabrikat, *zu windig war*), dass ich die Luft sicher abgeschaltet  hatte (weil für mich Primär-Energieträger) - also mit einem  entsprechendem, dafür gedachten, Ventil (redundant).
> 
> Gruß
> Larry



Da bin ich ganz bei dir und wann immer es möglich ist würde ich hier  auch die Luft und damit die gefahrbringende Energie abschalten.
Sowohl in meinem Schaubild, als auch in dem Video unter Tommi's Link steht die windige Lösung im Raum, wobei die tatsächlich eingesetzten Ventile nicht ersichtlich sind.
In beiden fehlt mir zunächst die Redundanz / Rückführung / Überwachung zur Sicherheitssteuerung.

Die Durchführung einer RBU im Vorfeld ist selbstverständlich, deshalb nannte ich hier auch den PLr=c.

Manipulationen an den Ventilen gehören für mich in den Bereich von  Inbetriebnahme und Wartungsarbeiten, die nur durch besonders geschultes  Personal,
die im Umgang mit der Gefahr vertraut ist, ausgeführt werden dürfen und gesondert zu betrachten sind.

Der Einsatz von Profisafe an der Ventilinsel verlagert meines Erachtens nur die Technik der S7-*Failsafe* ins Feld.
Das zusätzliche Schalten der 0V bzw. alternativ zwei Kontakte in Reihe an der 24V führe ich tatsächlich immer aus, macht aber auch nur Sinn wenn zwei unterschiedliche Ausgänge/Spulen verwendet werden.

In meinem aktuellen Fall bewirkt das Entlüften der Ventile keine neue Gefahr, das Werkstück kann auch nicht herausfallen.
Sofern die Ventilinsel es hergibt bewege ich mich dann in Kategorie 1 vgl. BIGA-Report 2/2008. 
Die logische Kette Eingang/Logik/Ausgang setzt auf 





> Verwendung sicherheitstechnisch bewährter Bauteile und Prinzipien


 und 





> ... der maximale PL, der mit Kategorie 1 erreicht werden kann, ist PL = c




Nun werde ich Safety's Anmerkung folgen und Fa. Festo dazu kontaktieren.


> Noch eine Anmerkung, man muss bei Festo anfragen ob die  Abschaltung der  Lastpannungsversorgung ausreichend ist, dann bekommt  man von denen ein  Zertifikat.



Interessant wäre, ob bereits jemand  Ventilinseln in Sistema bewertet hat?

Grüße
Sinix


----------



## juergen@kuehnle-online.de (23 April 2019)

Hallo Sinix,
ohne genaue Konfiguration der Ventilinsel ist keine Aussage möglich, ob mit der Abschaltung der Lastspannung Kategorie 1 mit PL c erreicht werden kann.
Hintergrund: Auf Ventilinseln gibt es Elektronikmodule, die mit der Lastspannung verbunden sind und die Anforderungen für den Einsatz in sicherheitsbezogenen Schaltungen nach ISO 13849 nicht erfüllen. Bitte bei Ihrem Ansprechpartner bei Festo nachfragen.
Beispielsweise kann bei der VTSA-Ventilinsel Kategorie 1, PL c erreicht werden, wenn die Einspeisung direkt neben dem Pneumatikinterface sitzt und bei der die Verbindung der Lastspannung zum linken Elektronikteil getrennt ist, z.B. CPX-GE-EV-V. Hier führt die Abschaltung der 24-V-Versorgung der Lastspannung zu einer Abschaltung der Spannungsversorgung für die Ventile mit Kategorie 1, PL c. Allerdings darf auf diesem Einspeisemodul kein Elektronikmodul gesteckt sein.
Viele Grüße
Jürgen Kühnle


----------



## Sinix (24 April 2019)

Hallo Jürgen,

danke für deinen Beitrag.



juergen@kuehnle-online.de schrieb:


> ...
> Beispielsweise kann bei der VTSA-Ventilinsel Kategorie 1, PL c erreicht werden, wenn die Einspeisung direkt neben dem Pneumatikinterface sitzt und bei der die Verbindung der Lastspannung zum linken Elektronikteil getrennt ist, z.B. CPX-GE-EV-V. Hier führt die Abschaltung der 24-V-Versorgung der Lastspannung zu einer Abschaltung der Spannungsversorgung für die Ventile mit Kategorie 1, PL c. Allerdings darf auf diesem Einspeisemodul kein Elektronikmodul gesteckt sein...



Sitzt du an der Quelle oder hast du hierfür eine Dokumentation?
Ich konnte bis dato nichts finden, dass kein Elektronikmodul gesteckt sein darf. 
Ist ein MPA-FB-VI. Der Code lautet: 50E-F33GCQPEXEX-D + diverse Ventile Typ E (5/3-Wege Mittelstellung entlüftet).

Grüße 
Sinix


----------



## juergen@kuehnle-online.de (25 April 2019)

*Abschaltung Ventilinsel mit Kategorie 1 und 5/3-Wegeventil*

Hallo Sinix,

für die Abschaltung der CPX-Ventilinsel in Kategorie 1 ist angehängte Schaltung möglich. Soweit ich Ihre Konfiguration bewerten kann, ist sie für Sicherheitsfunktionen bis Kategorie 1 geeignet.

Bei der Bewertung mit Sistema kann die Ventilinsel als Verbindungsmittel bewertet werden, wenn eine Kurz- und Querschlusserkennung durch den sicheren Ausgang des Sicherheitsschaltgeräts erfolgt. Mit der Kurz- und Querschlusserkennung werden nach unserer Auffassung alle relevanten Fehler erkannt und es kann durch das Sicherheitsschaltgerät ein sicherer Zustand herbeigeführt werden.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen

Jürgen Kühnle


----------

